# sortail problem



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

most people say u should put 2 female sordtail with one male to breed but can u put one female and one male to breed (and no there not my fish)


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

you can, its just not a good idea because the female will be harrased by the mails constant mating attempts,if there are 2 is more spread


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

but can it work with only1 male and 1 female sortail alone in one tank


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No. Why do you even want to try it? Just do it right, already.
With no other fish in the tank, the fish will have absolutely nothing better to do all day than harass each other.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just buy a female, she will already be pregnant. Don't get any males


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

emc7 said:


> Just buy a female, she will already be pregnant. Don't get any males


Meh, you can't generalize that.. mine wasn't.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Elvis, it is "swordtail" not "sortail."

And no, you should have more than one female to each male or the male will eventually kill the female.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

can u put 2 females and 1 male sordtail with all your other fish will the females still be pregnat?


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, you can put them in with other fish, depending on the other fish.

Will they breed? Maybe, maybe not. Would you do it in a room full of people  ?


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

no no no no no


----------

